# around (inside a room)



## ensoie

There are plants placed around a room(inside the room,not on the exterior). How would i say this in Spanish. " Hay plantas alrededor de la habitación".I am almost sure that this is incorrect as alrededor gives me the feeling that the plant are outside the room surrounding it. But I want to say they are (spread) around the room. Can I say "en todas partes" ? I can't come with anything better! 

Please help..


----------



## vmag

Hay plantas *por toda* la habitación.

With that sentence you transmit the idea that there are plants scattered everywhere in the room so it might not be useful.

With simply saying "Hay plantas *en* la habitación" might be enought depending on the context.


----------



## ensoie

What if i want to specify that there is somethin around a room.. for example lamps. There are lamps/the lamps are around the room. "Hay lámparas/ Las lámparas están por toda la habitación. ¿Esto también tiene sentido , no?


----------



## murciana

vmag said:


> Hay plantas *por toda* la habitación  - hay muchas.
> Hay plantas *en* la habitación  - no hay interés por especificar la cantidad, es una cantidad normal.


----------



## bondia

ensoie said:


> There are plants placed around a room(inside the room,not on the exterior). How would i say this in Spanish. " Hay plantas alrededor de la habitación".I am almost sure that this is incorrect as alrededor gives me the feeling that the plant are outside the room surrounding it. But I want to say they are (spread) around the room. Can I say "en todas partes" ? I can't come with anything better!
> 
> Please help..



You could say:
"En la habitación/sala hay plantas por doquier"


----------



## ensoie

Gracias a todos.

por doquier .. encontré su significado como "everywhere, all around". ¿Es muy usada esta expresión?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

It depends on whether you mean they are specifically aligned along the perimeter of the room, or that they are just scattered inside it.


----------



## murciana

ensoie said:


> por doquier .. encontré su significado como "everywhere, all around". ¿Es muy usada esta expresión?


En lenguaje coloquial y diario no; en literatura o algo más formal sí se utiliza


----------



## ensoie

Oldy Nuts said:


> It depends on whether you mean they are specifically aligned along the perimeter of the room, or that they are just scattered inside it.



In the room which I am referring to these plants are specifically aligned along the perimeter..hence, "por toda la habitación" would mean aligned or scaterred?


----------



## ensoie

murciana said:


> En lenguaje coloquial y diario no; en literatura o algo más formal sí se utiliza



Muchas gracias


----------



## murciana

ensoie said:


> In the room which I am referring to these plants are specifically aligned along the perimeter..hence, "por toda la habitación" would mean aligned or scattered ?


If you mean the plants are aligned around the room; I think I would say:
_Hay plantas alrededor de toda la habitación _(your first option )


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perhaps "hay plantas interiores alrededor de toda la habitación", to avoid the ambiguity also present in the original English version? (at least for me, _around/alrededor_ tend to suggest _surrounding/rodeando_, i.e., on the outside.


----------



## bondia

a shot in the dark: (sé lo que queremos decir, pero no me acaba de salir)
"hay plantas colocadas por toda la periferia de la habitación/sala" 
(como podéis ver, lo de "habitación" no me acaba de gustar)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

My dearest bondia, I think we are at a blind alley, in both languages. "Por la periferia" can also mean on the inside or on the ouside...


----------



## bondia

Oldy Nuts said:


> My dearest bondia, I think we are at a blind alley, in both languages. "Por la periferia" can also mean on the inside or on the ouside...



 I haven't given up on this yet.
Maybe:
Hay plantas esparcidas/colocadas por las paredes que delimitan la estancia.
Hay plantas esparcidas/colocadas por las paredes interiores de la estancia.


----------



## murciana

Las sugerencias de *bondia *me traen otra:
_Hay plantas bordeando (las paredes de) la habitación.
_Bondia ¿por qué no te gusta "habitación"? [Quizás *ensoie *podría especificar qué _room _de la casa es...]


----------



## Oldy Nuts

And how about _hay plantas bordeando el interior de la habitación/del cuarto_? (esto último para darle el gusto a bondia).


----------



## murciana

Oldy Nuts said:


> (esto último para darle el gusto a bondia).


Si no le gusta _habitación_, _cuarto _debería gustarle menos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

murciana said:


> Si no le gusta _habitación_, _cuarto _debería gustarle menos



Lo siento, estaba pensando en _sala/salón_, pero algo pasó en el trayecto desde mi cerebro a las teclas...


----------



## murciana

Oldy Nuts said:


> Lo siento, estaba pensando en _sala/salón_, pero algo pasó en el trayecto desde mi cerebro a las teclas...



Ja Ja Ya me extrañaba a mí


----------



## bondia

murciana said:


> Las sugerencias de *bondia *me traen otra:
> _Hay plantas bordeando (las paredes de) la habitación.
> _Bondia ¿por qué no te gusta "habitación"? [Quizás *ensoie *podría especificar qué _room _de la casa es...]





Oldy Nuts said:


> And how about _hay plantas bordeando el interior de la habitación/del cuarto_? (esto
> último para darle el gusto a bondia).



murciana, no se por qué no me gusta, pero me suena a dormitorio, habitación de hotel.. Es, sin duda, uno de mis (muchas) lagunas culturales

Oldy Nuts, gracias por complacerme tanto

Ahora, al cabo de 15 horas (sin dormir pensando en el hilo, se me ocurre:
"Hay plantas dispuestas por/contra (todas) las paredes interiores de la sala/estancia"
Muchos saludos a los dos.


----------



## ensoie

murciana said:


> Las sugerencias de *bondia *me traen otra:
> _Hay plantas bordeando (las paredes de) la habitación.
> _Bondia ¿por qué no te gusta "habitación"? [Quizás *ensoie *podría especificar qué _room _de la casa es...]


Sí, es el salón


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

ensoie said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> por doquier .. encontré su significado como "everywhere, all around". ¿Es muy usada esta expresión?



No se usa mucho en el español coloquial, pero es correcta.


----------



## ensoie

¡Gracias a todos !  I didn't know my question could get so many replies..I am grateful to all of you to give me so many options ! Sois tan amables 

I am teaching a basic level Spanish class and I want to give them the simplest way of putting this as they have jus t learnt how to use preposotions with estar and haven't learnt too much vocabulary yet(eg. : dispuestas, bordeando, esparcidas,colocadas,periferia). What do you'll suggest I give them that they can say in simple words? In any way it wouldn't harm if they learn new vocabulary..but just trying to figure out the best way to give them something for now that they will understand how to use.


----------



## ensoie

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> No se usa mucho en el español coloquial, pero es correcta.


Gracias


----------



## ensoie

ensoie said:


> ¡Gracias a todos !  I didn't know my question could get so many replies..I am grateful to all of you to give me so many options ! Sois tan amables
> 
> I am teaching a basic level Spanish class and I want to give them the simplest way of putting this as they have jus t learnt how to use preposotions with estar and haven't learnt too much vocabulary yet(eg. : dispuestas, bordeando, esparcidas,colocadas,periferia). What do you'll suggest I give them that they can say in simple words? In any way it wouldn't harm if they learn new vocabulary..but just trying to figure out the best way to give them something for now that they will understand how to use.



After re-reading your replies, I am really sorry but I suddenly realized that I hadn't specified the number of plants in the room. There are only four to five of them around the room. Some are on the side tables, one on a stool, etc... I guess this changes everything! All are not exactly against the walls! 
I am so embarassed for not having realized earlier !!


----------



## bondia

ensoie said:


> After re-reading your replies, I am really sorry but I suddenly realized that I hadn't specified the number of plants in the room. There are only four to five of them around the room. Some are on the side tables, one on a stool, etc... I guess this changes everything! All are not exactly against the walls!
> I am so embarassed for not having realized earlier !!



Don't worry, ensoie, it's been good for our mental faculties

So, I would say:
"Varias plantas decoran el salón"
"Hay varias plantas situadas en lugares/puntos distintos del salón"
Or something along those lines. Hopefully one of our native colleagues will come up with something better.

All the best.


----------



## murciana

bondia said:


> "Varias plantas decoran el salón"


I think this is a very good one!


----------



## bondia

murciana said:


> I think this is a very good one!



Gracias, murciana

On second thoughts, maybe it should be "adornan" instead of "decoran"..
Espero tu opinión. Saludos.


----------



## murciana

bondia said:


> maybe it should be "adornan" instead of "decoran"..
> Espero tu opinión


Don't ask me why but I prefer _decoran _ (anyway if you ask me why, I will think about it more thoroughly )


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I prefer _adornan_. If you ask me why: it sounds more natural to my ears.


----------



## murciana

Oldy Nuts said:


> I prefer _adornan_.


Complaciendo a bondia y a mí llevándome la contra...  ¿Y ahora qué? Habrá que abrir un hilo nuevo con _¿adornar o decorar?_


----------



## bondia

murciana said:


> Complaciendo a bondia y a mí llevándome la contra...
> 
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué? Habrá que abrir un hilo nuevo con _¿adornar o decorar?_



Por qué no? 

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

murciana said:


> Complaciendo a bondia y a mí llevándome la contra...  ¿Y ahora qué? Habrá que abrir un hilo nuevo con _¿adornar o decorar?_



En realidad, nos estamos saliendo un poco del tema, pero no te preocupes. A tí también te quiero, y acepté sin chistar tu tirón de orejas...


----------



## bondia

murciana said:


> Complaciendo a bondia y a mí llevándome la contra...  ¿Y ahora qué? Habrá que abrir un hilo nuevo con _¿adornar o decorar?_



Hilo abierto en "Sólo español"


----------



## bondia

bondia said:


> Hilo abierto en "Sólo español"



¿qué os parece "embellecen el salón?


----------



## murciana

Oldy Nuts said:


> A tí también te quiero, y acepté sin chistar tu tirón de orejas...


 Gracias


----------



## ensoie

Depués de leer vuestras respuestas y también el hilo en el foro "sólo español" me quedo con "Varias plantas adornan el salón" y si la frase viene con lámparas voy a elegir "Hay lámparas situadas en lugares/puntos distintos del salón" 

¿Está bien , no? 

Muchisímas gracias a todos..me ayudasteis mucho.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

A mí me parece bien, aunque en el caso de las lámparas me parecería mejos "en distintos puntos". Pero ya llegamos al nivel de las preferencias personales...


----------



## ensoie

Gracias Oldy Nuts


----------

